# My New bremont ALT1-C/CR- Questions



## KenJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Hello All,
I just received my NEW Bremont ALT1-C/CR on a vintage strap.
WOW
More beautiful than the pictures.
I was originally purchasing a cream faced Sinn 956 to celebrate my 50th but came across this Bremont while researching.

*SPECIAL THANKS TO DAN AT TIMELESS WATCH IN TX. GREAT SERVICE; GREAT GUY*

A few questions for the Bremont family:
1) Looks like on their newest version the decoration of the movement changed, (looks like no longer blue screw in center etc) appreciate it if someone can confirm.
2) Since this is my FIRST expensive watch purchase , appreciate any special insight on caring for this Bremont; ie Should I buy a winder and keep it wound when not wearing? 
3) I had an issue with the deployment clasp too wide and was cutting into my arm, anyone else experience this? Sent it back to Dan for a standard buckle 
4) Any other advise would be appreciated

I plan on leaving the watch to one of my daughters as an heirloom.
Sorry no pictures as I am technology challenged but there are quite a few pictures on line

Appreciate everyone's help/thoughts


----------



## Jwalker9 (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey KenJ,

Congrats in the ALT1-C in the best color, cream! A truly awesome watch, and a very fine choice. I personally wear a black ALT1-P on a vintage with deployment at the moment. I don't have the same watch as you, but may be able to answer your questions.
1-My watch was delivered in late January of 2012, and doesn't have a blue screw in the center. There are other blue screws in the movement, but not in the center.
2-This is the only watch that I own that I care to wear anymore, so I can't really comment. If you go longer then 40 hours without wearing it, I'd think a winder may be a good idea to save some frustration of constantly setting the time.
3-i have a buckle, a deployment, and a few of the velcro "GGB" or "military canvas" straps. I prefer the deployment over the buckle as it doesn't scar up the straps as bad. My wrist is small (about 6 and 3/4 inches), and the deployment is comfortable on the underside of my wrist. The buckle is good too, but expect is to leave marks on your strap (only leads to strap character, really).
4-Enjoy your watch! Get a few straps to alternate into your rotation. I recommend the military canvas straps from Bremont, or actually the GasGasBones straps that you can purchase at - GasGasBones.com. Carl, who makes the straps, is a class act and designed the straps that Bremont uses now. Unfortunately, he no longer makes the straps from Bremont, so if you want one made by him, you will have to purchase from his site rather than Bremont. Carl's are cheaper, made just for your sized wrist, and probably better quality. The ones from Bremont are more expensive, but have a comfortable inner liner and carry the original design and Bremont name. 
I love changing straps every few days. Keeps things interesting! 
Good luck with your C! Wear it in good health.
Jeremy


----------



## KenJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Jeremy,
Really appreciate your post and addressing my questions. Agree that the cream dial is amazing. Definitely the finest watch I have ever owned or may ever. Also appreciate your suggestions on straps. Love the vintage strap from Bremont but might be nice to try a different look in the future.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS (Jan 18, 2010)

Ken - I'm glad your enjoying your first Bremont!! Like I told you the cream dial with the vintage strap in an incredibly beautiful combo. If you get the itch for a different look you can try the sand colored GGB strap or email my boy Peter Gunny to make you a sweet vintage style custom strap. One more suggestion that i haven't tried is ordering a Bremont Norton strap which used gold stitching and gives the black leather a vintage look... Like I said I haven't tried it but i can imagine it looks great.

Dan


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations.

I now wear mine on the black leather (white stitch) which I think looks even better than the brown. But you may disagree:


ALT1-C on black leather by Noodlefish, on Flickr

M


----------



## KenJ (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks to all for the replies. & Noodlefish you take some great pictures & your posts enticed me to make the 'big" Bremont purchase to celebrate 50years


----------



## Noodlefish (Mar 24, 2008)

KenJ said:


> Thanks to all for the replies. & Noodlefish you take some great pictures & your posts enticed me to make the 'big" Bremont purchase to celebrate 50years


Many thanks for your kind words. And congrats on the big 5-0!


----------



## fasthandssam (Feb 9, 2011)

Congratulations on a wonderful watch. The Bremont Alt1-C in cream is fast becoming a classic- one of the most under-the-radar "do it all" type of watches. Wear it in health!


----------

